# Help needed with HAP ID - wrong passport number entered



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Dear Forum members,

Please help me.
My agent made a mistake while filling visa details, he entered my country Internal ID number instead my PASSPORT Number. 

It is resulted in HAP ID reference letter which is generated automatically after health declarations.

We already filled form 1023 and uploaded it on IMMI Account, however, a case office hasn't been allocated yet (I lodged a visa in late September).

I appointed a Medical Examination on Monday (12-10-2015) before I noticed the mistake with the Passport Number.



Will it cause any problem with the medicals when my National Identity Document Number is mentioned instead Passport number on the HAP ID Letter?

Thank you in advance for you help,
Eugene:noidea:


----------



## ag2015 (Jul 10, 2015)

There's a link on the right hand side of your immi account to update your passport details online. 

Once you update them, you should be able to generate a new medical referral letter. If for some reason you can't do this in time for your medical, they can update your details for eMedical at the medical center I believe.


----------



## Ktoda (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi
please look into your HAP ID and check for Support mail ids or contact numbers for issues


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Thank you guys for the help.

I will send the information you provided to the agent now.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Ktoda said:


> Hi
> please look into your HAP ID and check for Support mail ids or contact numbers for issues


I have no ids nor any contact details on the letter.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Has someone gone over the same experience when visiting the doctor?
I am not sure that my agent will be able to issue a new HAP ID with the correct passport number on time.

Wouldn't it be a problem for the doctor to correct the deatils online?


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

Guys, please, more feedback would be appreciated


----------



## spark92 (Nov 8, 2010)

If your agent is asking you to find this out online for your agent; then please get another agent or apply on your own.


----------



## Eugenezh (Oct 21, 2014)

spark92 said:


> If your agent is asking you to find this out online for your agent; then please get another agent or apply on your own.


Thanks for you reply spark92.
Just trying to have another opinion.


----------

